# Requesting information for multiple entry Tourist Visa how long need to be out of OZ?



## petertherock24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi there,
I am an Australian citizen, originally from Indonesia. We just had our second son and want to bring my mum here to see her grandson. Now she has been successful in obtaining a tourist visa (subclass 676) multiple entry for 1 year with maximum stay of 3 months. She actually wants to stay in Australia for the full 1 year to spend time with us and her grandchildren. 

My understanding is we can get around this by going out to New Zealand every 3 months. Does anyone know how long she needs to be out of Australia (or staying in New Zealand) for every 3 months? She is thinking of flying to New Zealand and coming back to Australia on the same day, so she does not have to apply for another tourist visa in New Zealand (Indonesian citizen does not have to apply for transit visa if they only stay in New Zealand for less than 24 hrs)

Thank you guys, any help and information will be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

petertherock24 said:


> Hi there,
> I am an Australian citizen, originally from Indonesia. We just had our second son and want to bring my mum here to see her grandson. Now she has been successful in obtaining a tourist visa (subclass 676) multiple entry for 1 year with maximum stay of 3 months. She actually wants to stay in Australia for the full 1 year to spend time with us and her grandchildren.
> 
> My understanding is we can get around this by going out to New Zealand every 3 months. Does anyone know how long she needs to be out of Australia (or staying in New Zealand) for every 3 months? She is thinking of flying to New Zealand and coming back to Australia on the same day, so she does not have to apply for another tourist visa in New Zealand (Indonesian citizen does not have to apply for transit visa if they only stay in New Zealand for less than 24 hrs)
> ...


It seems strange what Immi are doing recently with some tourist visas for a twelve months validity tourist visa with stays of only three months at a time is actually the ETA conditions - ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)
Though there is no specifically set time for staying out of Australia and people do at times do quick turn arounds, they do have there you'll see:


> *Repeat visits *
> An ETA is not designed to allow repeated extended stays in Australia. If you want to spend long periods in Australia for tourism purposes, you may want to consider applying for Tourist visa (subclass 676) or an alternate visa that suits your purposes.


Again, that is for the ETA [ SC976 ] and aside from the fact that Indonesian citizens are not eligible for an ETA, it is strange that they are essentially using ETA visit conditions for a 676 tourist visa.
If I was you I would have your mother revisit where she got the visa from or if you were involved in getting it for her, do it yourself and see if you can find out what is going on.
Explain that you wish your mum to visit because of the birth and you are looking for a 12 month tourist visa single entry and not a multiple entry that would mean she would have to be travelling back and forth to NZ.
If you have some trouble getting through to people try contacting the GFU you will find under the Immi Contact heading at right on top bar.

Another poster from england actually had about the same occur and he contacted Immi and got a new visa issued.


----------



## petertherock24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer, 
She actually had gone back to Australian consulate in Bali (where she got her visa from) and asked for her visa to be changed to single entry 12 months. She even brought her Australian friend to explain things to the consulate, but for some reason they still said no, she only can have the multiple entry with maximum stay for 3 months.

Oh well, I guess, I will just wait until she gets here, and then when the 3 months is almost up, will try to go to Immigration office here and try to extend her visa without her having to go out of Australia.

We did it once when my first son was born...and Immi did allow her to stay for 12 months instead of having to go out for every 3 months. I'm just not sure if Immi will allow her to do it again.

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

petertherock24 said:


> Thanks Wanderer,
> She actually had gone back to Australian consulate in Bali (where she got her visa from) and asked for her visa to be changed to single entry 12 months. She even brought her Australian friend to explain things to the consulate, but for some reason they still said no, she only can have the multiple entry with maximum stay for 3 months.
> 
> Oh well, I guess, I will just wait until she gets here, and then when the 3 months is almost up, will try to go to Immigration office here and try to extend her visa without her having to go out of Australia.
> ...


It's not really good enough Peter from the Immi motto of " people are our business " and if your mother previously had a three months visa without the No Further Stay condition that would be why you were able to get an extension unless you had it waived , but still an odd scene.
I'm trying to check on some background as to reasoning myself and have sent you a PM.


----------



## petertherock24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you Wanderer. Got your PM. Can't say thank you enough. 

Please let me know if you got any reply from them....


----------



## petertherock24 (Jul 26, 2010)

petertherock24 said:


> Thank you Wanderer. Got your PM. Can't say thank you enough.
> 
> Please let me know if you got any reply from them....


Hi Wanderer, got your PM.

Thank you very much...it was basically what happened last time she was here with our first son. She was given 1 yr tourist visa with maximum stay of 3 mths. So we did go to Immi and requested for extension when the 3 mths almost up, and she did have to do X ray before given the okay to change her visa from 3 mths to 1 year so she did not have to go out and in australia every 3 mths.

I think what I might do is I will wait until she comes here and then when her 3 mths visa almost up, I will go to Immi again to explain our situations. Hopefully they will be understanding and allow her to stay here again up until her 1 yr tourist visa finishes without having to go out and in australia for every 3 mths. I am only afraid that because we did it once, and not long ago (in 2009), we might not be allowed to do the same thing again.

Will let you know how it goes....

Sorry for posting it in here, I don't know how to reply to PM in this forum..

Thanks again for your help, can't say thank you enough...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

petertherock24 said:


> Hi Wanderer, got your PM.
> 
> Thank you very much...it was basically what happened last time she was here with our first son. She was given 1 yr tourist visa with maximum stay of 3 mths. So we did go to Immi and requested for extension when the 3 mths almost up, and she did have to do X ray before given the okay to change her visa from 3 mths to 1 year so she did not have to go out and in australia every 3 mths.
> 
> ...


The only problem you could run into Peter is with a No Further Stay condition and did you have that issue in 2009? for if so you'll know about the waiver process and that's not readily attained apparently.
If she had to do the Xray last time, why not get it done up front this time to see if you can get the 12 months single entry rather than be disappointed.


----------



## petertherock24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> The only problem you could run into Peter is with a No Further Stay condition and did you have that issue in 2009? for if so you'll know about the waiver process and that's not readily attained apparently.
> If she had to do the Xray last time, why not get it done up front this time to see if you can get the 12 months single entry rather than be disappointed.


No problem with No Further Stay condition back in 2009, because I thought the No Further Stay condition means she can't stay in Australia after the 12 months tourist visa expires, not the 3 monthly entry. I don't mind telling my mum to take the X ray now. But she has gone back to the Aus Immi in Bali to try to change the 3 mnthly multiple entry to single entry 12 mths, and they have not said anything to her, not to take X ray or anything, just said that it can't be changed...that's why I thought might be better for me to try to speak to Aus Immi in here...I don't know...may be my mum not good at explaining, or staff over there does not really understand the rules...

Thanks again for your help Wanderer...


----------



## petertherock24 (Jul 26, 2010)

In saying the above...I will try to get my mum to sign the Form 956 to give authorisation to enquire further from Immi in Bali and Jakarta. Hopefully can have some good news that I can relay to you...thx again for your help Wanderer...it is very nice to know that we still can find someone like you in this world who still can find time to help other people.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You could be right re the NFS only applying to after 12 months but if she had to do an Xray last time, it'll be likely that one way or another one will be required again and so perhaps nothing lost in having it done in Bali and if it's cheaper there for her, something to be gained.
There'll be no harm done in contacting Dfat and perhaps even without the 956 you may be able to find out the possibility of a full 12 months if she does the medical and at same time see if the Djkarta guy is fluent in Indonesian if your mums English is patchy and she may be able to get somewhere in talking to him herself and at worst it'll be a No or otherwise a direction for her to go again to Bali consulate and something would be mentioned between offices is the way it'd go I'd expect with the email having a helpful tone to it.


----------



## petertherock24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, just would like to give an update.
My mother went to Australian Immigration in Jakarta whilst she is in Jakarta for a wedding and tried to argue her case.
To her surprise, Praise God, the Australian Immigration in Jakarta agrees to grant her a single entry 12 months Tourist Visa and also agrees to grant it from the day she departs for Australia, not from the application date.

Thanks again Wanderer for all your help!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Good news for her and you then.


----------



## cristine143 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hello*

I just want to ask, What is the meaning of Multiple entry?
Thanks


----------



## Mark1987 (Aug 1, 2012)

petertherock24 said:


> Hi there,
> I am an Australian citizen, originally from Indonesia. We just had our second son and want to bring my mum here to see her grandson. Now she has been successful in obtaining a tourist visa (subclass 676) multiple entry for 1 year with maximum stay of 3 months. She actually wants to stay in Australia for the full 1 year to spend time with us and her grandchildren.
> 
> My understanding is we can get around this by going out to New Zealand every 3 months. Does anyone know how long she needs to be out of Australia (or staying in New Zealand) for every 3 months? She is thinking of flying to New Zealand and coming back to Australia on the same day, so she does not have to apply for another tourist visa in New Zealand (Indonesian citizen does not have to apply for transit visa if they only stay in New Zealand for less than 24 hrs)
> ...


I experienced that before same visa I got 1 yr but I need to leave Australia every 3 months and back to Philippines. Before i applied for 1 yr but they gave me multiple entry and that's weird. So instead of going back to phil I went to NZ for 3 days then back to Australia. But you need to apply tourist visa if you want to travel to NZ good thing is you don't need to pay the visa. I always do that. And I always extend my orig return ticket to my country., that's what I did when I got my multiple entries


----------

